# Cherry Smoked Tri-Tip



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cold smoked a couple of Tatonka Dust seasoned tri-tips with the tube smoker and cherry wood pellets.


-----

Cooking the tri-tips with indirect heat around the Vortex till the tri-tips reached an internal meat temp of 100º.


-----

Searing the tri-tips over the directly over the coals and also around the Vortex with indirect heat stuffed mushrooms and brussels sprouts.


-----

Tri-tips just finishing the sear as the internal meat temp hits 130º and they are pulled for a 20 minute rest.


-----

Sliced


-----

and served... this was so good!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice...............


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

nice job on all your grilling. wish you were my neighbor


----------

